# Fraternal greetings from Bloemfontein, South Africa



## Riaan Croucamp (Oct 3, 2017)

Fraternal greetings brethren.
My name is Riaan Croucamp from Bloemfontein, South Africa.
I am a member of Lodge Oranje 1603 on the roll of the Grand Lodge of Scotland.
I am a 4x Past Master and the current sucker in the Secretaries position.
Hope to chat to you all about our great Craft


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello W. Bro. Riaan, welcome to the forum. Look forward to your valued experience and input.


----------



## Riaan Croucamp (Oct 3, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Hello W. Bro. Riaan, welcome to the forum. Look forward to your valued experience and input.


Thank you kind sir


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 3, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome! I think I’ll be joining you in the Suckers Club this year...


----------



## Riaan Croucamp (Oct 3, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings, and welcome! I think I’ll be joining you in the Suckers Club this year...


I've been suckered the last 10 years brother. Hehehe


----------



## Riaan Croucamp (Oct 3, 2017)

Ashes to ashes
Dust to dust
If none can do it
The secretary must


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi Riaan,
I am waving to you from England


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


Riaan Croucamp said:


> I am a 4x Past Master and the current sucker in the Secretaries position.


Lol.


----------



## Riaan Croucamp (Oct 4, 2017)

Mike Martin said:


> Hi Riaan,
> I am waving to you from England


Tx Brother Mike


----------



## Riaan Croucamp (Oct 4, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.
> 
> Lol.


Thank you kind sir


----------



## Bloke (Oct 22, 2017)

You got one more time through  the Chair than I did before they nabbed me for Sec. Such is life.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 24, 2017)

Riaan Croucamp said:


> Fraternal greetings brethren.
> My name is Riaan Croucamp from Bloemfontein, South Africa.
> I am a member of Lodge Oranje 1603 on the roll of the Grand Lodge of Scotland.
> I am a 4x Past Master and the current sucker in the Secretaries position.
> Hope to chat to you all about our great Craft


Greetings Brother. I am finishing my 1st official year in the East (was more like a pro-tem WM last year) and I am about to move to the Sec. position. Our Secretary has Alzheimer's and wants to turn it over to someone before the disease catches up with him. I tried getting volunteers to think about taking it but no one did. So, I did what I always do, I volunteered myself.


----------



## jrnteach (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome brother!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------

